# How is it possible?



## wvlogger (Jan 31, 2011)

When the Alaska crew was yarding on there "5000 dollar" Yellow cedar log with the hay wire the log was lade to the back side of the yarder. Meaning the skyline was running down the other side of the hill 180° from the log. How on gods green earth is that possible??


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 31, 2011)

Who knows how they set up all that stuff on that show.


----------



## slowp (Feb 1, 2011)

They weren't using the skyline or carriage. They were just dragging it, or trying to drag it, with the haywire, which is on a different drum on the yarder. 

Haywire is the small diameter line used to feed the skyline around the blocks down or up the hill. It comes in packable lengths that can be hooked together.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 1, 2011)

slowp said:


> They weren't using the skyline or carriage. They were just dragging it, or trying to drag it, with the haywire, which is on a different drum on the yarder.
> 
> Haywire is the small diameter line used to feed the skyline around the blocks down or up the hill. It comes in packable lengths that can be hooked together.


 
oh okay i understand now. Thanks Patty. you the best


----------



## Pumice (Feb 2, 2011)

The claim was made that it would take half a day to bring the mast on the yarder down (Alaska crew). I am not a pro logger but I am in disbelief that it would take soo long to retract/lower the mast then rasie it again. 

Was it just an excuse given so that Coatsy would have a reason to move it with the mast up thereby giving the producers more filler time and opportunity to create tension?


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2011)

Pumice said:


> The claim was made that it would take half a day to bring the mast on the yarder down (Alaska crew). I am not a pro logger but I am in disbelief that it would take soo long to retract/lower the mast then rasie it again.
> 
> Was it just an excuse given so that Coatsy would have a reason to move it with the mast up thereby giving the producers more filler time and opportunity to create tension?



You need Humptulips for this question. I would think it would take a while to rig up tube down or up. It seemed like the big old yarders that used to operate around here took that long to re-rig when they had to be turned on the landing, 180 degrees to get the opposite side logged. And the tube was up.


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure what kind of machine they have. I quit watching the show for fear I would break the TV.
That being said a bigger tower with 6,7 or 8 guylines and a telescoping tube could be a half day to turn around but more likely especially if non-telescoping it would take a couple hours.
Smaller yarder like a mini-Madill half an hour would be fast but possible. More likely double that.
None of that is figuring putting the lines out which could be fast if the layout has been done ahead or take a long time if not.


----------



## jeremym (Mar 4, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> Not sure what kind of machine they have. I quit watching the show for fear I would break the TV.
> That being said a bigger tower with 6,7 or 8 guylines and a telescoping tube could be a half day to turn around but more likely especially if non-telescoping it would take a couple hours.
> Smaller yarder like a mini-Madill half an hour would be fast but possible. More likely double that.
> None of that is figuring putting the lines out which could be fast if the layout has been done ahead or take a long time if not.


 
They had a TBird TMY-70


----------

